# How much sleep does a rat need each day?



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is in the right spot or if it should be in rat health but anyway... How much sleep do they need? I don't get much sleep and always wanna take he out of the cage and play with her but I always leave her alone if she looks sleepy


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Young adult rats don't need much sleep, they sleep more when they are bored though. Old and very young rats sleep most of the time.


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks !


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Rats will sleep for about 1/3 to 1/4 of their day. Often if you have them out and they get tired they'll just fall asleep where ever they want. Younger rats will tire out faster and fall asleep longer, adolescent will take longer to tire out, and older rats once gain tire out quicker but instead of falling asleep they often will lay on you and want to cuddle.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, How much sleep do they need? As much as they do. 8) Sleepy rats. I would have mine out more if they did not just end up snuggled under the sofa pillow. Much more active at night i hear them banging about their cage. But I have to work in the AM. Reguardless, they are allways up for a squeeze huggy kiss and a snack as i put them back.


----------

